# 351w



## Truck207 (Nov 15, 2008)

How are the 351W for plowing and being reliable? Any problems with them? This one is in a 1990 F250.

Thanks!


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

That motor has been a decent motor over the years. You have to be more concern about the truck around it being its 20 years old. With any truck new or old trucks break down during storms


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

the windsor v8 motor has been around since the early 1960's and ford used it through the early 2000's. i've had it in cars and trucks in its 289 form, 302 form, and 351 form. its a great motor.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Never used one, but I hear they're nice...


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

They are very good engines. Not great MPG, but do a good job with power and low end. 
My Dad has had a few of them.
My 89 has been a plow truck it's entire life. Pretty much any problem you would have with the truck we can help you with. You just have to check out the truck real well. Get under it and look for leaks. The oil pan and exhaust manifolds tend to rust out two big jobs to replace.The transfer case tends to erode on the edges making it had to seal. Look for sealer slather around the edges. Make sure the shifter feels tight, another hard part to find is the shifter linkage,shifter socket and the little adjuster that goes with it. Walker still makes the OEM style exhaust system with the duel rear exhaust pipes.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

351W is good.

Have in 96 E350 15 passengers I get 14 mpg by drive so light.


we use 5w30 oil in 351W but keep mind we don't drive hard on it so it ok.


----------



## grizbait (Nov 25, 2007)

I have the 351w in my 97 f250HD. It's plenty for plowing IMO. I have a 120K on mine - and it's used exclusively as a work truck. 

I do maintain the he11 out of mine - but so far no major issues.

The Achilles heel for the mid 90's models (not sure of the full range this tranny was used) is the slave cylinder on the manual transmission. I've done mine twice now, but the new slave cylinders have been re-designed - hoping it'll go strong for a long time.

I just developed a a little coolant leak on the intake - but other than standard Mx and the slave cylinder going out - it's been solid.


----------



## 7879fordplower (Sep 16, 2008)

my buddy i plow for has one in a 1995 f-250 with 75,000 miles on it and it is a dog compared to my 1999 k-2500 with the 350 in it with 192,000 miles. it moves the truck for plowing but i wouldn't tow anything with it, i have tow old fords one with a 400 M and the other with the 429 those are good powerful engines, but never a big fan of the windsors.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I've got a 351W and its a very strong engine. Pulls anything you can throw at it.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I have 2 fords. the 03 f250 with a 5.4 with 155k on it. and a 95 f350 with a 5.8 351 with 147k on it. and I feel the 5.8 has good power. It runs great too. the 5.4 has great power too after i chopped the clogged catalytic converter off of it. And like someone said in a previous post. They have been around since the 60's. it is like fords version of the 350 that has been around forever.


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

Very good motor. Needs tune just like any older style and plugs are important.
Be sure to check the timing,.. mine was off

Trans is the key to getting the most from the 351W --imo
I plow in low range very often. We get better mileage with this technique and lower trans temps
tc


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

put one in a 90 mustang .it was a rocket


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

You have to watch the 351's harmonic balancer, it is a two piece part. It has rubber between the crank mounted piece and the outer rim with the timing marks on it. The outer rim will lose the relationship with the inner part due to rust. So if you have trouble getting it in time this may be the reason.


----------

